# installing sshguard-pf



## ph0enix (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm running 10.0-RELEASE-p7 with GENERIC kernel. When I try installing sshguard-pf from ports, `make install distclean` produces:

```
===>  Installing for sshguard-pf-1.5_5
===>  Checking if security/sshguard-pf already installed
===>   Registering installation for sshguard-pf-1.5_5
*** Error code 74
```

How do I begin troubleshooting this?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 11, 2014)

Apparently  it's not just ssguard-pf. I'm unable to install anything from ports anymore.  Anything I build gives 

```
*** Error code 74
```
while installing.  What's broken?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: installing sshguard-pf [SOLVED]*


```
/usr/sbin/pkg bootstrap -f
pkg2ng
```

fixed the problem.  I found the solution in this thread:
viewtopic.php?t=47434


----------

